# Steve Gittins - anyone bought a horse off him?



## Christmas Crumpet (11 August 2010)

Just curious to know whether anyone has bought a horse off him and whether they were happy with their new steed?!

Have seen a horse I like on his website.


----------



## spaniel (11 August 2010)

Ive never bought from him but he is well established,  seems to have nice horses, and Ive not heard anything negative.


----------



## ironhorse (11 August 2010)

Won't be cheap but WILL be lovely - he has some fantastic horses for sale, some very smart ones in the Warwickshire hunt came from him.
Would think he's extremely hard to bargain with on price - if you've got an OH like mine that likes 'to have a deal', be prepared to stand well back!


----------



## Ladyinred (11 August 2010)

Is this the son of Jack Gittins? The amazing old show rider? If it is, and if his horses are only half as good as his father's... then wow!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (11 August 2010)

It is the same!!

I thought they might be hugely expensive horses. Oh well. I can dream.


----------



## pastie2 (11 August 2010)

Hope you have deep pockets! Lovely quality horses, he is akin to Vere Phillips.


----------



## Ladyinred (11 August 2010)

carolineb said:



			It is the same!!

I thought they might be hugely expensive horses. Oh well. I can dream.
		
Click to expand...

Many years ago my ex-boss bought a horse from Jack (one of many he bought from him) and I had breakfast with him and his family. Steve would have been about 3 years old!!! Jack offered me a job and I have always regretted not taking it... what a man he was.


----------



## Starzaan (11 August 2010)

No but I know them from the hunting field - and know his son very well through pony club days! 

Their horses all seem to be well mannered, sane and BEAUTIFUL...he has a very good eye, and is a true old fashioned horseman.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (11 August 2010)

Are the horses suitable for normal people to go hunting on? Kind of get on and go horses? Or are they a bit smarter and need more work than that?


----------



## EarlRonan (11 August 2010)

Yes you will need to have deep pockets to buy one of his.  Ladies horses 10 - 15k and gentlman's horses 15k plus.

Steve will have 'get on and go' horses.  Don't forget many of his horses are of the 4 - 6yr old bracket and therefore are still relatively green even though they will have show jumped over in Ireland.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (11 August 2010)

CRIKEY!!!

I had no idea they were that much. My pockets are def. not that deep in a million, trillion years!!


----------

